# EATX and ATX



## hdonovan (May 16, 2011)

ok so this is the motherboard i have:
asus sabertooth intel p67
Asus P67 Sabertooth Intel P67 (Socket 1155) DDR3 Motherboard - (Sandybridge) ** B3 REVISION ** []
it has a 24-pin EATX Power connector and a 8-pin EATX connection

my PSU is:
XFX Pro 750W Core Edition PSU
XFX Pro 750W Core Edition PSU - Single Rail 9x SATA 4x.. | Ebuyer.com
it has a 24-pin ATX Power connector and a 8-pin ATX connection

how will this work because i am confused?


----------



## hdonovan (May 16, 2011)

psu is 20+4 pin


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

EATX power connector= 24 pin and the PSU is 20+4 pin.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IT'll work just fine, it's just 2 different terms for the same plugs.


----------



## hdonovan (May 16, 2011)

hmm i'm new to this, so are both the 24 pin and the 8 pin have to be connected, or is it just the one?
and if both need to be connected then will the 8 pin work?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both have to be connected, the 8 pin supplies most of the CPU power the 24 pin the rest of the board and add in cards.


----------

